# Special Characters Insertion Point



## Hans in Texas

On my iPad in the German Forum, this function stacks the special characters before the first word of my text, not at the intended location, which is always the end(next letter) of my entry. Can a program fix be engineered?


----------



## mkellogg

I am not sure that we can easily fix it, but can you explain step by step what you are doing so I can understand?

Thanks


----------



## Hans in Texas

When I want to insert a special char as the next letter in a word I am typing, it would temporarily become the last letter in my post. However, this special character appears before the first letter of the first word of my post. The next spec char I attempt then stacks before the previous one. My finished post begins with a nonsense sequence of special chars, with the same then missing from the words that require them. This only happens with my iPad.


----------



## mkellogg

Are you using the Special Characters menu that you get to by tapping this icon: Ω ?


----------



## Hans in Texas

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## mkellogg

Is anybody else seeing this with iPhones or iPads? I know we have had some reports about problems like this in the past, but I thought that they were resolved.


----------



## Hans in Texas

No change yet. Problem persists.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, Hans. You are the only person reporting this that I can see, so I am thinking that this is a problem specific to you. Please try clearing the cache of your web browser. This will force the download of new script files, which might fix the issue.  I will try to test it myself later, too.


----------

